# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  HCM . Rai trượt , vitme , động cơ

## MINHAT

Như tiêu đề cần ra đi mấy món sau
 1. 3 bộ vitme rai trượt dc servo đủ lên 1 em C ăn kim loại màu . Hành trình 250x400x170
Vitme NSK cấp chính xác c3 trục x 1603,trục y 1604 trục z 1602
Rai trượt NSK cấp chính xác c2 bản  x 20 y 20 z 15
 Dc servo 3 trục là 100w hàng tamagawa
Giá ra đi là 4tr2 cho tất cả

 2. 2 em asm98 và 1 em aim5150aa kèm hộp số 
Giá 1tr2 cho 3 em. Đã bán

 3. 1 con 5 phase pk596H -A 1 Con 2 phase ph299 dòng 4A và 1 con 2phase  pk296 dòng 2A 
Giá 900k 3 con

 4. 1 con dc servo 150w như hình 
Giá 300k. Đã bán

 5. 4 con dc servo 1 con 45w 2 con 80w và 1 con 100w
Giá 1tr 4 con . Đã bán

Ưu tiên các bác ở sg ở xa thì ship cod cho các bác yên tâm nhé

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em mua 4 con dc servo nhé. Bác cho em stk. Vietcombank thì tốt. Tks

----------


## MINHAT

> Em mua 4 con dc servo nhé. Bác cho em stk. Vietcombank thì tốt. Tks


Chữ ký có đó bạn

----------


## MINHAT

Chỉ còn lại mục 1 và mục 3
Em cập nhật thêm 1 em máy tiện mini,mâm cặp 80 ko có motor và chống tâm như hình
Giá 4tr5

----------


## MINHAT

Em cập nhật thêm 2 cái bàn T
1 cái 450x220x45mm. Cái còn lại 480x250x30mm. 
Giá 1tr 1em lấy 2 em 1tr8

----------


## vodat147

Mình Phone số đuôi 7482 call đặt 1 bàn T như đã call nha . Thanks

----------


## Huunhiem

Mình lấy 480x250x30mm nha ban

----------


## MINHAT

Xác nhận là bạn vodat147 đã gạch con 480x250x30 chỉ còn lại con 450x220x45 thôi
Hình ảnh em nó

----------


## thuhanoi

> Xác nhận là bạn vodat147 đã gạch con 480x250x30 chỉ còn lại con 450x220x45 thôi
> Hình ảnh em nó


Thế mình lấy cái này nhé

----------


## MINHAT

> Thế mình lấy cái này nhé


Ok bác,bác cho địa chỉ để mình gửi

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## MINHAT

Mục 1 và 2 bàn T đã ra đi chỉ còn lại mục 3 fix còn 700k
Cập nhật thêm 2 cặp rai trượt iko 15
Cặp dài 820 ht 720 giá 1tr1
Cặp ngắn 400 ht 300 giá 600k

----------


## MINHAT

Mục 3 chỉ còn lại 2 em 2 phase fix còn 400 k và còn 1 cặp rail iko dài fix còn 900k. Cập nhật thêm mấy bộ khoan pin
Đầu tiên là 2 em national có điều tốc và chỉnh lực 1 bắn vit và 1 khoan ,chỉ có 1 viên pin là xài ok viên còn lại bị chay
Giá 1tr

----------


## Hoang Phuong

1. 3 bộ vitme rai trượt dc servo đủ lên 1 em C ăn kim loại màu . Hành trình 250x400x170. còn k thớt

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...ixzz4C8qFrlhLm

----------


## MINHAT

> 1. 3 bộ vitme rai trượt dc servo đủ lên 1 em C ăn kim loại màu . Hành trình 250x400x170. còn k thớt
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...ixzz4C8qFrlhLm


Đã ra đi rồi bạn ơi

----------


## hbt165

đã nhận được motor

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật 2 em hộp số hành tinh
Con màu đen cốt vào 8 ra 16 tỉ lệ 1:11
Con màu xanh cốt vào 14 ra 16 tỉ lệ 1:10
Giá 2 em là 800k

----------


## phuocviet346

> Cập nhật 2 em hộp số hành tinh
> Con màu đen cốt vào 8 ra 16 tỉ lệ 1:11
> Con màu xanh cốt vào 14 ra 16 tỉ lệ 1:10
> Giá 2 em là 800k


Em hộp giảm tốc màu xanh bao nhiêu vậy ?

----------


## MINHAT

> Em hộp giảm tốc màu xanh bao nhiêu vậy ?


400k nha bạn

----------


## phuocviet346

Như trao đổi qua điện thoại, em gạch bác hộp giảm tốc 1/10 màu xanh nha. Cuối tuần em chạy qua bác lấy, trước khi chạy qua em alo cho bác

----------


## MINHAT

> Như trao đổi qua điện thoại, em gạch bác hộp giảm tốc 1/10 màu xanh nha. Cuối tuần em chạy qua bác lấy, trước khi chạy qua em alo cho bác


Ok bác đã nhận gạch chỉ còn 1 em đen và thêm 2 em nữa 1 em hamonic và 1 em bánh răng hình thức hơi xấu tí. Hamonic tỉ truyền 1:100 cốt vào 8 ra 14. Em còn lại tỷ truyền 1:11 cốt vào 14 ra 25
Giá đi nhanh cho 3 em là 800k

----------


## thuhanoi

> 1. 3 bộ vitme rai trượt dc servo đủ lên 1 em C ăn kim loại màu . Hành trình 250x400x170.
> Đã ra đi rồi bạn ơi


Bác nào mua bộ này - đổi (hoặc nhượng lại) cho mình cặp vít me  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hoang Phuong

con màu đen xài tốt k bác, nó hơi xấu tí lấy e 3xi nhe

----------


## MINHAT

> con màu đen xài tốt k bác, nó hơi xấu tí lấy e 3xi nhe


Con nào vậy bạn ?

----------


## trungclbt

> Chỉ còn lại mục 1 và mục 3
> Em cập nhật thêm 1 em máy tiện mini,mâm cặp 80 ko có motor và chống tâm như hình
> Giá 4tr5
> Đính kèm 21418
> Đính kèm 21419


Em gach con tiện mini bác ơi .....

----------


## MINHAT

> Em gach con tiện mini bác ơi .....


Ok bạn. mình đã làm chân và lắp động cơ ,có cả chống tâm luôn bạn lấy thì qua xem thực tế nhé

----------


## trungclbt

> Ok bạn. mình đã làm chân và lắp động cơ ,có cả chống tâm luôn bạn lấy thì qua xem thực tế nhé


zậy em chỉ lấy máy thôi ...chân và động cơ em có sẵn rồi có dc không bác .. 0k bác cho em giá luôn nha ( có chống tâm ).

----------


## MINHAT

Mới về thêm mấy em step 5 phase size 86 hàng chưa qua sử dụng nha
4 em sanyo denki 600k/1em,lấy 4 em 2tr2
2 em pk596 500k/em, 2 em 900


Và còn 1 đống dc các loại em sẽ cập nhật sau ạ

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm cái ảnh cho các bác dễ hình dung

----------


## th11

Em còn lại tỷ truyền 1:11 cốt vào 14 ra 25

em nay còn không bác, giá thế nào? hình như bác gần chỗ em thì phải?

----------


## MINHAT

> Em còn lại tỷ truyền 1:11 cốt vào 14 ra 25
> 
> em nay còn không bác, giá thế nào? hình như bác gần chỗ em thì phải?


Còn nha bác. Mà bác chổ nào?

----------


## th11

> Còn nha bác. Mà bác chổ nào?


em ở phan văn đối, bác cho em gạch 1 hộp số đó và 1 em 5 pháe ( mà em 5phase trục nhiêu ly vậy bác)
mà phải cuối tuần tới em mới qua bác láy dc

----------


## MINHAT

Ok bác. Con pk296 là 12.7mm , con sanyo denki là 9.5mm

----------


## Hoang Phuong

con màu đen xài tốt k bác, nó hơi xấu tí lấy e 3xi nhe

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...#ixzz4DEYSOnxo

----------


## MINHAT

Hàng của hd japan nên bạn ko phải lo nha
Bên ngoài nhìn đẹp hơn nhiều

----------


## MINHAT

còn mớ đồ úp lên cho bác nào cần
đầu tiên là 3 em dc servo, có 1 em bị gãi chấu than đã thay .2 em sanyo denki và 1 em wako giken 2em dài là 80w 1 em ngắn là 45w .giá 600k cho 3 em

4 em sanyo denki 5 phase size 86 dài 95 fix còn 500k/em
2 em pk596 fix còn 400k/em

----------


## MINHAT

Định để xài nhưng hết tiền tiêu nên cho em nó ra đi
1 khoan 1 bắn vit 1 pin ( còn khá ngon)+ xạc. Giá 800k

----------


## th11

Em gach 1 e 5phase va hs 1.11 nhe,cuoi tuan ghe lay

----------


## MINHAT

Còn sót lại 3 em này nên thanh lý cho bạn nào thích nghiên cứu. Giá 400k cho 3 em

----------


## MINHAT

Tình hình là nhà chật quá nên em thanh lý bớt mớ khoan+pin như hình giá 100k/1máy+1pin

----------


## MINHAT

Mới về thêm bộ khoan và bắn vít nguên zin còn khá đẹp,pin chạy rất ok
Giá trọn bộ 1tr

----------


## MINHAT

Bàn T mini 280x200x30 nặng tầm 14 kg giá 700k

mớ step shinano cả mớ 400k

3 cái plc bán cho bác nào về lấy ling kiện 600k

----------


## vusvus

đống sì tép kích thước vs mã số sao cụ cho e với

----------


## ppgas

> Bàn T mini 280x200x30 nặng tầm 14 kg giá 700k


Gạch bàn T nhé Minhat.

----------


## MINHAT

> Gạch bàn T nhé Minhat.


ok bác khi nào bác qua lấy alo cho e

----------


## MINHAT

> đống sì tép kích thước vs mã số sao cụ cho e với


size 57 dài 50

----------


## ppgas

> ok bác khi nào bác qua lấy alo cho e


Bác nhắn lại cái dchỉ giúp nhé.

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác nhắn lại cái dchỉ giúp nhé.


đây bác
c6/20a võ văn vân,vĩnh lộc b bình chánh

----------


## MINHAT

Tình hình là mắc mưa nên vỡ gạch mấy em step vẫn còn nha

----------


## ppgas

Đã nhận được hàng. 
Cảm động vì cơn mưa như trút nước chiều nay mà bác chủ vẫn đội mưa đi giao hàng đúng hẹn.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## MINHAT

hazzzz chắc em ko có duyên lắp máy nên đành tiễn mấy em này đi vậy
combo thk rai 25 vitme 2010 hành trình 450 nặng tầm 45kg giá 4tr5

combo z thk rai 40 loại có cánh tải nặng 4 rãnh bi vitme 2002 hành trình 40 giá 1tr2( ko có động cơ nha)


bộ khung xyz mini hành trình 50x50x40 và bộ boar adruino+boar shell+3 driver 4988 và 2động cơ 2 pha tặng thêm 1 nguồn 12v đủ bộ cho 1 em cnc dành cho bạn nào đang tìm hiểu hoặc nghiên cứu . giá 2tr


còn 1 cặp dài rai iko bản 15 tổng dài 820 ht 720 4 con trượt fix còn 700k



mâm cặp 3 chấu D 130 giá 800k

----------


## garynguyen

Em gạch mâm cặp nhé. Tí em chuyển tiền gởi bác :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## skydn

> hazzzz chắc em ko có duyên lắp máy nên đành tiễn mấy em này đi vậy
> combo thk rai 25 vitme 2010 hành trình 450 nặng tầm 45kg giá 4tr5
> 
> combo z thk rai 40 loại có cánh tải nặng 4 rãnh bi vitme 2002 hành trình 40 giá 1tr2( ko có động cơ nha)
> 
> 
> bộ khung xyz mini hành trình 50x50x40 và bộ boar adruino+boar shell+3 driver 4988 và 2động cơ 2 pha tặng thêm 1 nguồn 12v đủ bộ cho 1 em cnc dành cho bạn nào đang tìm hiểu hoặc nghiên cứu . giá 2tr
> 
> 
> ...


Cặp ray nhỏ bên cạnh kích bao nhiều vậy anh giá luôn

----------


## MINHAT

> Em gạch mâm cặp nhé. Tí em chuyển tiền gởi bác


ok bạn . gửi lại giúp mình đc qua zalo nhé
thanks

----------


## MINHAT

> Cặp ray nhỏ bên cạnh kích bao nhiều vậy anh giá luôn


cặp ngắn ra đi rồi bạn ơi chỉ còn cặp dài thôi

----------


## MINHAT

em cập nhật tí. bàn T ,mâm cặp , ray trượt đã ra đi chỉ còn lại các món dưới đây
1. mớ step shinano cả mớ 400k



2. 3 cái plc bán cho bác nào về lấy ling kiện hoặc nghiên cứu 500k/3 cái



3. bộ khung xyz mini hành trình 50x50x40 và bộ boar adruino+boar shell+3 driver 4988 và 2động cơ 2 pha tặng thêm 1 nguồn 12v đủ bộ cho 1 em cnc dành cho bạn nào đang tìm hiểu hoặc nghiên cứu . giá 2tr đã bán



4. mới về thêm 6 cái nguồn mean well 4 cái 24v 12.5A . 1 cái 24v 14.6 A . 1 cái 27v 11 A . đồng giá 300k 1 cái



5. 1 cái nguồn lambda 24v 10a 250k đã bán



6. 1 nguồn 5v 30 a của elco japan giá 200k



7. 1 nguồn 12v 5a của tdk japan giá 200k



8. 1 nguồn eta japan 2 ngõ ra 5v và 12v 1a giá 180k



9. 1 nguồn 30v 2.5a của eta giá 180k



tạm thời vậy còn nhiều món thanh lý em sẽ cập nhật sau ạ

----------


## MINHAT

cập nhật thêm ít đồ
1 . 2 . 2 em đồng hồ so cái bể mặt hư rồi nên ko tính nha có 2 cái như cái kia mitutoyo 0.01 giá 250k 1 cái



2 . 2 . mớ khoan+bắn vít đã test ok pin xài tốt tầm 85% cell zin dòng xã cao nên bắn rất sướng 1 máy + 1 pin giá 250k 



3 . 2 . 3 bộ driver udk5114n + motor pk569 motor hơi xấu nhưng xài ok . giá 600k/bộ



4 . 2 . combo THK tổng dài 700 ht 480 ray thk kr25 vitme 2010 có sẵn mặt bích lắp mặt bàn, tầm 45kg giá fix 4tr3 Đã bán



5 . 2 . combo THK phù hợp làm trục z mini hành trình 40 có thể mở rộng lên 60 ray bản 40 4 con trượt vitme 1602 nặng tầm 18 kg ,giá fix còn 1tr Đã bán



6 . 2 . 3 em driver 5phase 2 em kr505m và 1 em ak bx511 giá 300k 1em lấy 3 em 800k



7 . 2 . 2 em driver 5 phase udx5107n giá 2 em 500k



8 . 2 . 2 cây súng hơi đã bảo dưỡng chạy rất ok giá 300k 1 cây



tạm thời vậy các bác quan tâm món nào vui lòng inbox zalo em gửi hình chi tiết nhé

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Lúc nảy e vừa gọi cho bác đấy. E gạch con súng hơi KTC với mớ step 2 pha Shiano ạ. 5h chiều e nay e chuyển khoản ạ.

----------


## MINHAT

> Lúc nảy e vừa gọi cho bác đấy. E gạch con súng hơi KTC với mớ step 2 pha Shiano ạ. 5h chiều e nay e chuyển khoản ạ.


Ok bạn
Mình cũng thông báo là mình chỉ bán hàng hôm nay và ngày mai đi ship hàng xong mình đi Kiên Giang. Bác nào có mua hàng thì mua hôm nay hoặc sang tuần nhé. 
Thanks các bác

----------


## MINHAT

> cập nhật thêm ít đồ
> 1 . 2 . 2 em đồng hồ so cái bể mặt hư rồi nên ko tính nha có 2 cái như cái kia mitutoyo 0.01 giá 250k 1 cái
> 
> 
> 
> 2 . 2 . mớ khoan+bắn vít đã test ok pin xài tốt tầm 85% cell zin dòng xã cao nên bắn rất sướng 1 máy + 1 pin giá 250k 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Combo thk ht 40 + bộ zyz + mớ step shinano đã ra đi

----------


## MINHAT

Em cập nhật tí
1 . 3 . combo IAI mini ht 60 có thể mở rộng 90 bản rộng 70 vitme 1208 có đủ động cơ ,thắng từ và encoder đầy đủ giắc cắm.nặng 4.3kg. giá 700k

2 . 3 . combo mini ht 70 vitme phi 8 bước 2 ray bản 12 tổng dài 190 bản 85 có sẵn motor 5 phase pk545 và khớp nối. giá 400k

3 . 3 . cặp rai bản 12 giống của hiwin mà ko nhìn thấy hiệu mã tmn12c có sẵn 2 thanh phíp bắt ray và mấy con cảm biến ht có sẵn dây đay phù hợp làm máy lazer chỉ có 2 con trượt . giá 300k

4 . 3 . 1 cây vitme thk 1405 tổng dài 480 ht 400 .giá 300k

5 . 3 . 1 cây vitme nsk 1520 tổng dài 430 ht 280 cấp chính xác c5z hàng còn trong bọc do bị nước vô nên em tháo ra ,bên ngoài nhìn đẹp như mới. giá 500k

6 . 3 . có mấy thanh nhôm phù hợp làm vai máy H mini . giá 300k /4 thanh + bat ke

----------


## MINHAT

Sáng chạy ra đường vấp phải em này nên rinh về luôn. hàng makita có tích hợp sẵn bơm hơi nên cứ mở máy lên là chiến thôi
 loại này chỉ cắt được sắt hoặc inox mỏng phù hợp cho mấy a làm quảng cáo cắt chữ inox thì quá ok
điện vào 100v 9a công xuất 1.5kw ko thấy để công xuất ra.
có đầy đủ dây nhợ và đầu cắt nguyên zin , dây tầm 5m
giá để em nó theo chồng là 6tr5

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bác test nguồn makita chạy chưa ạ?

----------


## MINHAT

> Hehe bác test nguồn makita chạy chưa ạ?


hazzzzzzzz   ko chạy sao đăng bán đây bác

----------


## MINHAT

Em plaxma đã có gạch
Lại có thêm 2 em eto mini và đã ra đi 1 em chỉ còn lại 1 em bên tay phải ,hàng của japan kẹp phôi được 60 . Giá 800k Đã bán

----------


## MINHAT

> Em plaxma đã có gạch
> Lại có thêm 2 em eto mini và đã ra đi 1 em chỉ còn lại 1 em bên tay phải ,hàng của japan kẹp phôi được 60 . Giá 800k


Đã ra đi thanks các bác

----------


## hung1706

> hazzzzzzzz   ko chạy sao đăng bán đây bác


Hehe không có ý phá bác chủ đâu ạ. Em hỏi tí dùm ông anh nên ổng ok mới duyệt dc ạ. Có trao đổi với ông anh lúc sáng thì em này không phù hợp lắm nên phiền bác chủ quá  :Big Grin: 
Thanks bác ạ !

----------


## MINHAT

> Hehe không có ý phá bác chủ đâu ạ. Em hỏi tí dùm ông anh nên ổng ok mới duyệt dc ạ. Có trao đổi với ông anh lúc sáng thì em này không phù hợp lắm nên phiền bác chủ quá 
> Thanks bác ạ !


ok bác hy vọng là vậy .

cập nhật thêm mấy món mới về
 4 con dc servo 3 con ngắn 60w và 1 con dài 80w . giá 700k



linh tinh các thứ bác nào cần món nào thì ib em báo giá và thông tin nhé
riêng cái máy khoan thì em để làm kn nhé bác nào cần thì vẫn còn 1 cái to hơn ạ



máy hàn co2 {đã có gạch nên em sẽ tt sau }



thanks các bác đã xem

----------


## Duccdt06

bác cho e it thông tin về cái khoan to

----------


## daomanh_hung

inbox cục êto đi bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## MINHAT

> bác cho e it thông tin về cái khoan to


Hình em nó đây bác

----------


## Duccdt06

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  tốc độ cao quá bác

----------


## MINHAT

> tốc độ cao quá bác


vâng khoan cao tốc mà

----------


## thewind258

Con máy khoan ngon quá

----------


## MINHAT

Mới lụm được cái đồng hồ mitutoyo 0.001 mm ko biết là xo kiểu gì hay set z . Thấy có cái núm vặn phía trên ht tầm 35mm lắp pin vào vẫn lên ok bên hông có giắc kết nối. Giá 1tr2


Thêm 1 em máy phay cạnh hàng japan đã test ok xài điện 100v tốc độ 10.000 vòng
Có thể làm spin ăn nhôm chắc ko thành vấn đề,và có sẵn luôn cái gá spin vừa với em nó. Giá trọn bộ là 2tr

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm cái hình của em nó

----------


## MINHAT

Tình hình là cái ê tô bên dưới đã vỡ gạch nên cập nhật lại cho bác nào cần. Giá cũ nha

----------


## Totdo

Em lấy con phay cạnh nhé bác chủ

----------


## Totdo

Cái đồng hồ so 0.001 bỏ bộ phận kết nối dùng như đồng hồ so bình thường được không bác
Bác hướng dẫn sử dụng giúp em phát
Nếu dể sử dụng bác chuyển cho em luôn
Thank bác

----------


## thuhanoi

Đồng hồ này là cơ cấu panme vi chỉnh. Bác lấy về gắn vào bàn dao máy tiện để vi chỉnh rất hay.

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

> Cái đồng hồ so 0.001 bỏ bộ phận kết nối dùng như đồng hồ so bình thường được không bác
> Bác hướng dẫn sử dụng giúp em phát
> Nếu dể sử dụng bác chuyển cho em luôn
> Thank bác


hix em cũng đang tìm hiểu về em nó. nó là thước đo ngoài nhé, cổng cáp chỉ để kết nối truyền dữ liệu thôi, cứ để vậy xài bt thôi
bác vào trang này xem thử
http://panme.thuoccapcokhi.com/panme-do-ngoai-mitutoyo/

----------


## Totdo

Thank bác thuhanoi
Nếu như bác thuhanoi nói gắn vào dao máy tiện vi chỉnh được 
bác gởi chung với 2 con kia cho em luôn
Sms giá khuyến mãi luôn bác nhé !!!
Thank bác chủ

----------


## MINHAT

> Thank bác thuhanoi
> Nếu như bác thuhanoi nói gắn vào dao máy tiện vi chỉnh được 
> bác gởi chung với 2 con kia cho em luôn
> Sms giá khuyến mãi luôn bác nhé !!!
> Thank bác chủ


ok thanks bác mai em gửi ạ

----------


## MINHAT

> Thank bác thuhanoi
> Nếu như bác thuhanoi nói gắn vào dao máy tiện vi chỉnh được 
> bác gởi chung với 2 con kia cho em luôn
> Sms giá khuyến mãi luôn bác nhé !!!
> Thank bác chủ


Gửi rồi nha bác


Thanks

----------


## nqhung07

Hi MINHAT
Hùng ở Q5.
Muốn hỏi bộ 3 trục trượt, vitme và DC còn hàng không? Nếu mình không lấy 3 DC thì có được ko, giá còn lại bao nhiêu
Hùng

----------


## MINHAT

> Hi MINHAT
> Hùng ở Q5.
> Muốn hỏi bộ 3 trục trượt, vitme và DC còn hàng không? Nếu mình không lấy 3 DC thì có được ko, giá còn lại bao nhiêu
> Hùng


bộ đó đi lâu rồi bạn ơi

----------


## nqhung07

Thank cù bác đã thông tin

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật thêm it đồ
1 em máy sấy khí kuroda còn khá đẹp ,phù hợp cho bác nào sử dụng khí nhiều và cần chất lượng khí tốt thì em nó là lựa chọn tốt nhất. Để biết nó hoạt động ntn thì các bác xem ở đây nhé 
http://binhminh-vietnam.com.vn/chi-t...ng-cong-nghiep
Thông số trên hình nha các bác
Giá em nó theo chồng là 5tr5



2 em dc servo của mitsu có encoder 2500pr giá 600k/1em 2 em 1tr

----------


## Totdo

1 em máy sấy khí kuroda còn khá đẹp ,phù hợp cho bác nào sử dụng khí nhiều và cần chất lượng khí tốt thì em nó là lựa chọn tốt nhất.

bác cho lại cái hình nét một chút để xem các thông số
luôn tiện bác cho luôn ít cái hình xem bên trong luôn bác nhé
đang quan tâm
thank bác

----------


## MINHAT

Ok bác tý về mình chụp

----------


## MINHAT

1 em co2 hàng công nghiệp của Pháp 300a sử dụng điện 3 pha đầy đủ dây đã test ok. Giá 11tr

----------


## MINHAT

thêm ít thông tin của em máy hàn
em nó hàn được 3 chế độ, hàn được nhôm và sắt. em fix cho đi nhanh là 10tr (dây nguồn và mỏ hàn đầy đủ)

----------


## Totdo

Đã nhận con cắt góc + 2 đồng hồ
Thank bác chủ nhé

----------


## MINHAT

> Đã nhận con cắt góc + 2 đồng hồ
> Thank bác chủ nhé


Vâng thanks bác
Mới về thêm 7 bộ combo ray trượt nhôm 
Bộ dài ht 470 bản rộng đáy 225 trên 195 nhôm mặt dưới là 20 trên 28 ray thk ssr25 4 rãnh bi mặt bích trên là 200x210
Bộ kia thì ngắn hơn thôi thông số thì giống nhau tổng dài 410 ht 210
Giá bộ ngắn 1tr5 bộ dài là 2tr2 
1 bộ ko có mặt bích là 1tr3

----------


## MINHAT

Hix quên cái hình

----------


## MINHAT

tình hình là chỉ còn 3 bộ combo 2 bộ ngắn và 1 bộ dài
có cặp rai THK shs35 dài 2m5 6 con trượt định để dựng máy nhưng nay cần tiền cho việc khác nên đành cho em nó ra đi. và thêm 1 cây cùng mã 2 con trượt dài hơn 1m khách hứa lấy chung với cặp kia nên em lấy về giờ bể kèo nên dự là cắt ra nối vào cặp kia làm máy 1325 là vừa đẹp và cứng vững
giá cho em nó theo chồng là 9tr cho 3 cây đen 
và 1 cặp THK shs25 loại có cánh 4 rãnh bi dài 1420 ht 1220 vừa đủ kích thước cho 1 tấm alu làm quảng cáo
giá em nó là 2tr5



em máy hàn vẫn còn nha fix giá đẹp cho bác nào lấy nhanh

----------


## truongkiet

> Hix quên cái hình


cặp ray dài nằm cạnh combo thông số như thế nào vậy

----------


## MINHAT

> cặp ray dài nằm cạnh combo thông số như thế nào vậy


cặp đó ra đi rồi bạn ơi,chỉ còn lại cặp ngắn thôi mã ssr25 dài 400 ht 220

----------


## MINHAT

Mấy bộ com bo đã ra đi chỉ còn lại máy hàn
em co2 hàng công nghiệp của Pháp 300a sử dụng điện 3 pha đầy đủ dây đã test ok. Giá 11tr
Fix còn 10 tr
Các bác vui lòng xem ảnh bên trên nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm ít hàng up lên cho bác nào cần
1 em khoan bosch hàng còn đẹp sử dụng điện 100v giá 1tr2

Đính kèm 23993Đính kèm 23994

1 em makita hàng của anh còn sáng đẹp sử dụng điện 100v giá 1tr2

Đính kèm 23996Đính kèm 23997

Mấy em máy cưa của black decker mỹ điện 100v đã test chạy ok . Giá 400k 1em

Đính kèm 23998

1 máy cưa hitachi chạy cực êm xài điện 110 giá 500k

Đính kèm 23999

1 mày góc toshiba giá 300k

Đính kèm 24000

2 em chà nhám chạy rất êm . Giá 300k 1 em
Đính kèm 24001

8 con alpha 6 con size 60 và 2 con size 42 . Giá con lớn 300 nhỏ 100k

Đính kèm 24002

Đính kèm 24002

----------

Hoang Phuong

----------

